# Pink Noreve Cover pics



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Finally, here are two pictures of my lovely pink Noreve cover. I hope I'm posting these correctly.


















Judith in Mexico


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ahhh, try again to post your pics.  I'm dying to see the pink.  
And I have no clue how to tell you to fix your links so they work.  
Someone smarter than me will stop by soon and give you a hand.
deb


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Pink Noreve pics---second attempt <sigh>










http://www.flickr.com/photos/judithnpups/4566011757/

Wish me luck-
Judith in Mexico


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, it looks like the link takes you to my Flicker photos.  I guess that's better than nothing, but if someone can fix it to insert the pic into the post I'd appreciate it.  Sorry to be so technically challenged.
Judith


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for fixing the photos!
Judith


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sooo pretty.  Heather, thank you for fixing.
deb


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Pretty in pink!!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

It's lovely!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

great choice


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Love it!!  I can't wait to get my light purple cover now  .


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Love the pink!  Let me go click and see where my red one is...


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Very pretty!  I like the screensaver too.  Enjoy using them.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

OH MY! Now I've seen Baby Blue and Pink - love them both! And you're telling me I'll be seeing what red and purple look like? You aren't making my next choice any easier!!!!!


----------



## pearledgar (Dec 27, 2009)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL Kombo!  I really LOVE seeing the pics of the Noreves!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

The pink is so pretty!  

I had a hard time choosing between the pink and purple when I ordered one in perpetual leather (and I like the red and blue as well).

I really like the pink, thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

very pretty!!!!


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

It looks really pretty!
can you please post a pic of it folded back?
The baby blue person (sorry I forgot the name...  ) asked me to ask you for it...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

pattyaz said:


> Love it!! I can't wait to get my light purple cover now .


Please post a pic of the purple when you get it. I would love to see it.
deb


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

drenee said:


> Please post a pic of the purple when you get it. I would love to see it.
> deb


Will do!


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow, those Noreve covers are really nice looking, love the color!


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Love the combination of what appears to be a chocolate brown skin with your oh so pretty pink Noreve! It's awesome!


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I just got my brown Noreve delivered yesterday, I love it!!  The pink is pretty too....  I don't think my Kindle is going to be coming out of the Noreve very often...


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Talk is cheap, pugmom!  Where are the pics?  LOL


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Gwennie said:


> Talk is cheap, pugmom! Where are the pics? LOL


I will try to remember to get pics tonight!!


----------

